# DIY Electric wiring in the 1950s



## Phil DeBlanc

The DIY homeowner era really got rolling in the 50s when a lot of older city houses with just 1 outlet per room found themselves in new owners hands. A 100 amp service might be the norm in new houses being built, but most houses in the city had a 30 amp service, usually only 110 volt. It may not seem like much, but there really wasn't much to plug in when they were built.

With War production a thing of the past manufacturers were looking for new products to make to stay in business, and companies like Bell and Paulding hit on the idea of a simple system of adding additional outlets using a system the homeowner himself could install. After all electricians charged up to 10 dollars to install a duplex outlet.

Romex was approved, and just about anybody could run it along a baseboard. Wiremold was way too complex for the homeowner and expensive too. 

Simply add an extension box to the outlet in the baseboard, attach Romex along the baseboard and add an outlet where you wanted it. Adding more than 1 outlet was simple enough, no need to cut and splice wires, just strip the outer jacket, spread the wires, strip half an inch of insulation off each wire and tighten the convenient captive screws. Made of the same fine quality plastic that helped win the war.

No more need to unscrew a bulb from the dining room light to screw the adapter plug in so Mom can do her ironing. Available in a hardware store near you.


----------



## MDShunk

Hell, they sold those at every hardware store around until about 10-15 years ago. In my area, we called those "barn receptacles". Eagle was the brand I saw the most.


----------



## user4818

I've ripped a bunch of those out in the past few months, but in every case they were fed with lamp cord. :no:


----------



## 480sparky

The best thing you can do for those things is take a hammer to 'em.:laughing:


----------



## Phil DeBlanc

Having thought on it a bit, they also had lampholders and switches available.

I've found quite a few in lawyers offices in older buildings.

Rochester may have been unique in that until the early 60s the PoCo supplied both AC and DC service in the downtown commercial district. I can recall the switchout when the PoCo bought rectifiers for building owners who didn't want to rewire, and a lot of this stuff was in those buildings.

Just in case any of you need to do a little speed wiring around the house I do have a few of these wonderful items, NOS as the phrase goes. They're made of genuine bakalite for the discriminating homeowner.

I also have a good supply of 2 wire cube taps, genuine 1960s vintage made of real plastic.


----------



## captkirk

I like vintage electrical products...I dont think there is anything wrong with DIY, as long as its done safely.


----------



## alfie1984

Viva progress !


----------



## retiredsparktech

Peter D said:


> I've ripped a bunch of those out in the past few months, but in every case they were fed with lamp cord. :no:


 That device pictured was intended for zip-cord use. The barn type device has a metal back and a different front cover.


----------



## Magnettica

nice pics. I see this stuff all the time but usually it's all beat up or too crispy.


----------



## steelersman

Phil DeBlanc said:


> Simply add an extension box to the outlet in the baseboard, attach Romex along the baseboard and add an outlet where you wanted it. Adding more than 1 outlet was simple enough, no need to cut and splice wires, just strip the outer jacket, spread the wires, strip half an inch of insulation off each wire and tighten the convenient captive screws.


This is exactly how I add an outlet or two whenever a customer needs it. Nothing wrong with that.


----------

